# Beechfield Happy Dayz



## BijouBabe (9 December 2013)

Trying to find my boys history.
Registered as 16.2 but more like 17/17.1hh
chestnut gelding
1999
no breeding info
stable name Duke
came over from Ireland 2007 (this is a guess using his vacs records)





If anyone can give me any of his history i would be grateful as there is a gap from foaling to being jumped in ireland and then after he came to the uk.
thank you


----------



## Irish Flo (15 January 2014)

Hiya, I found your horses SJ record and who rode him on the SJI website, have you already seen it? the rider is a girl called Gemma Phelan, I found her on FB there https://www.facebook.com/gemma.phelan.39?fref=ts .you could try messaging her, am sure she could give you loads of info, as its listed that he gained points from foriegn shows as well, this usually means Europe, as I remember horses coming into the yard I worked in with "foriegn points" on their books, I looked up one and he'd travelled all over germany! 

hope this helps,


----------



## irishrider (2 August 2014)

Hi I imported Happy from Ireland do you still have him?


----------

